# Project64k - SM64 Multiplayer Netplay - Can you save?



## jonthedit (Jun 19, 2014)

Me and my friend have configured a P2P netplay server for SM64 Multiplayer 1.2 successfully, but how do you save? When we come back it does not have any saves for us.
We can't save state, but why does the normal save not show up?

Any ideas?
Thanks!

Edit: I solved the issue, if you are interested scroll down to the bottom.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 19, 2014)

I can't find much except that 1.4 and below doesn't support saving. No idea what version the patch is now cuz I can't find it.

The Project64 games with multiplayer where multiplayer shouldn't exist are all a horrible buggy disaster. I wouldn't expect much from them for a very long time.


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 20, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> I can't find much except that 1.4 and below doesn't support saving. No idea what version the patch is now cuz I can't find it.
> 
> The Project64 games with multiplayer where multiplayer shouldn't exist are all a horrible buggy disaster. I wouldn't expect much from them for a very long time.


 
Ugh, no. The games we tried: Super Smash Bros., Mario Party 2, and Super Mario 64 : Multiplayer all worked great and we both maintained 60fps constantly with perfect sync.
We live about 40 miles away, had a ping of 15ms~ which was decent.

The patch is in my OP. 
SM64M  v1.2

The program I am using is Project64k Version 0.41 core 1.4/1.6


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 20, 2014)

Bump... no one knows?


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 26, 2014)

Another bump.
Come on guys, I know you can save! Someone just needs to help me configure both sides correctly!
Why else would there be all these "Let's Plays" on YouTube with people playing SM64 multiplayer together and playing through the whole game? Okay, everyone knows Let's Players pretty much feast on views, so they probably played the entire game in one shot, but seriously. There is a way to save... right?

Edit:
Just look at these *******
They have 25 videos of this shit, there is no way they did it in one run.


----------



## Isaac (Jun 26, 2014)

If nobody know, then nobody knows. Bumping the thread repeatedly is just a bit annoying, and you never know, maybe they did do it all in one run.

Edit: Also, maybe they did it locally on one computer.


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 27, 2014)

Great news, I found a solution!
As it turns out, Project64k is a bit underdeveloped, but thankfully there is a plugin out there called:
"AQZ NetPlay"

This plugin makes gameplay nearly lag free and desync is rare.
Saving works perfectly, and the setup is perfect.

In order to play this properly you need to use Project64 1.7, which is indeed a donator only copy.
Project64 2.1 works okay, but we had perfect gameplay on 1.7.

Best of luck to any who wish to try this!
I am open if anyone wants to play Mario Party 2


----------



## Artureteo (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi! I Tried to follow your steps but unfortunately, in my screen appears Local players:1, and my partner and me, can't play. We aren't close, its kinda 600 miles away, but i don¡t know what's the fail. Could you help us, please?


----------



## jonthedit (Nov 22, 2014)

Artureteo said:


> Hi! I Tried to follow your steps but unfortunately, in my screen appears Local players:1, and my partner and me, can't play. We aren't close, its kinda 600 miles away, but i don¡t know what's the fail. Could you help us, please?


 

Sure! PM me more details on what version you are using, the port you are using and what game you are trying to do.


----------



## Segahogzombie (Aug 17, 2017)

jonthedit said:


> Sure! PM me more details on what version you are using, the port you are using and what game you are trying to do.


Hello the names Tyler and I have this issue too. I want to email you my details but I want to know if your still active on this website?


----------



## Touko White (Aug 20, 2017)

I think you can save (states at least) in mupen64++'s kaillera mode but I forgot since haven't done it in ages. pj64k is pretty limited and outdated but glad you found a solution.


----------

